# Fedora Project 13 Beta1



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I must say I am trying out new distros left and right on this machine of mine. I'm sitting here currently trying out Fedora 13 Beta1. While I wait for the live cd to load the Desktop on the linux box. So far it looks good. But I will say more when it actually gets there.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, I must say I am trying out new distros left and right on this machine of mine. I'm sitting here currently trying out Fedora 13 Beta1. While I wait for the live cd to load the Desktop on the linux box. So far it looks good. But I will say more when it actually gets there.



Hmm. so far I'm disappointed. The X server started and went to KDE 4.4 but "the process for the desktop protocol died unexpectedly" popped up and it takes forever for the mouse to realize Im moving it. FAIL


----------

